
MLyearning by Andrew Ng. How to Structure ML Projects - yazr
http://www.mlyearning.org/
======
yazr
Free draft chapters from Andrew Ng latest pet project.

His productivity is astounding.

[edit]
[https://twitter.com/AndrewYNg/status/981584286225592321](https://twitter.com/AndrewYNg/status/981584286225592321)

